# need help with new Shark CNC



## xiguatou (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having trouble getting my new Shark Pro to work. Any advise, all software is loaded, but cannot program downloaded pattern


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Post your question at CNC Shark Forum • View forum - CNC Shark It's all about the cnc shark

Tony


----------



## xiguatou (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I am now up and running and going through the learning phase.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

*New CNC user*

Just wondering how the learning process is going. I also have a new Shark pro plus and am in the learning process when I have some time to sit down. I have been successful with a couple of small items but have a long way to go. I use quadrant hinges on small boxes and can now have the inset and slot cut by the CNC on both the lid and the box.

Good luck!


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

i am getting ready to buy one also


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Gary, I see u live in lockport. I'm from Buffalo and I can help u with the shark and teach u some stuff. Check out CNC Shark Forum • View forum - CNC Shark Also download the programs on vectric to get a head start. Tony


----------

